# Bradford Pear



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

A thread in WoodTurning about a Bradford Pear tree got me thinking. Rather than hijack that thread, I tought this might be a more apporpriate place for a question. 

I never really thought about Bradford Pear being a somewhat desirable species. My girlfriend is having a fairly large one cut down so my question is, should I save some of it and if so how should I take care of it until it would be ready to do something with? 

Totally new concept to me. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Really depends on what you want to do with it. In any case you will need some sealer for the end grain to retard drying to avoid the wood splitting.
If you have a stout enough chainsaw you can convert the main trunk into slabs for bowl turning on the spot. Smaller logs can be milled on a bandsaw to make boards for projects. The stuff is sappy, it will muck up a bandsaw blade pretty quick but will scrape off without too much hassle. Water will also clean it up with wiping on a stationary blade.
What part of Georgia are you in?


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Right around the corner from you in Marietta


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, I'll probably leave it in as large of pieces that I can handle, seal the ends and let it sit until I can get around to doing something with it.


----------

